# shortcut-Liste



## einzige (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
gibt es den die Liste mit den Shortcuts für Photoshop auch auf deutsch irgendwo im Internet?

vielen Dank


----------



## nanda (25. Juni 2003)

Die Schnellreferenzkarte als PDF-File (für PS 7, 411 kb) dürfte Dir für den Anfang helfen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juni 2003)

1)

Also bei mir war die beim Handbuch dabei! Neben zwei Büchern ein Papppe beidseitig beschriftet mit Shortcuts...

2) Google "Photoshop Shortcuts" Suche -.> 1 Link ein Treffer:

http://drweb.de/photoshop/photoshop_tipps_41.shtml


3) Und unter der Hilfe ( Shortcut : F1 ), findet sich das ganze auch noch...

Schöne Grüsse

Cutti


----------



## ToniCE (25. Juni 2003)

Bei mir war's als PDF auf der CD... (Hab eine OEM Version ohne gedruckte Handbücher)


----------



## einzige (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab gar nicht mit so schnellen und zahlreichen Reaktionen gerechnet.
ALso an alle tausend Dank, da ist eine Menge dabei, was mir hilft.
Danke, Danke, 
Gruß an alle Photoshopper
einzige


----------

